# Status.msi help



## xtopher1124 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi,

I'm running windows vista and wheneverI turn on my computer a window pops up saying "Please wait while windows configures status", then another window pops up saying, "the feature you are trying to use is on a network resource that is unavailable. Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'status.msi' in the box below." with the options to press ok, cancel, or browse. Whenever I press cancel I get the message "An installation package fot the product Status cannot be found. Try the installation again using a valid copy of the installation package 'status.msi'. soon after I press ok, the whole process starts again. If anyone can give me some help on this I'd really appreciate it, Thanks.


----------



## Clark76 (Jun 28, 2006)

Have you installed any programs recently? This sounds like it is related to install that may have not finished fully.

A few others with similar problems had it being related to a HP product. Do you have a HP printer, scanner, copier, ect...? If so you may want to try re-downloading the drivers for it. HP Support & Drivers | United States

Please let us know if this does not relate to or fix your problem.


----------

